# Dell 1940 server



## godzilla (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi ! first of all this is a celebration ! Freebsd official forums and I'm one of the first to get in ! 

Now, let's go to the question: I've tried to install freebsd on two 1940 Dell servers that will act as webservers only.

The release is 7.0 stable AMD64, because they are xeons.

When I boot, no matter on what mode, I got a loop when detecting the hardware prior stage to install.

The loop is infinite and I get nothing. 

Do anybody experienced the same ? Is there any solution ?

Thanks.


----------

